
Julian Assange, WikiLeaks founder, to be cleared of sex claims - eplanit
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/world/julian-assange-wikileaks-founder-to-be-cleared-of-sex-claims/story-fnb64oi6-1227479938410
======
cjensen
Better link: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/1179775...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/11797757/Julian-Assange-set-to-be-cleared-as-sex-allegations-
expire.html)

------
cjensen
So two questions:

1\. What's the penalty for bail-jumping in the UK?

2\. Is Sweden's statue of limitations really written such that an accused can
avoid trial by hiding for five years? Do statue of limitations in other
countries commonly work like that?

~~~
ryanlol
2\. This is very common.

